# Is anybody selling on hoobly.com ?



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I just found this online selling site, it's similar to many others, but as far as I can tell, it's fairly new. I listed my Kerry-All Pouches a couple of weeks ago and only have about 16 views so far. But, with the numbers on LJ, we alone could get it going better.

I think you can list your item in the "everywhere" geographical area, so many more people will see it.

I would be interested to know if anyone has tried it, or take a look and see what you think. The more traffice, the better for us sellers!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I checked it out. Since over 90% of the listed items are dogs, I only went five pages and quit. Nothing against dogs, as I already have two. So, unless you're looking for dogs, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, there are categories on the left side, but I don't think there are many viewers. I only posted an ad there because it's free.


----------

